# another tanning topic..



## caRpediEm17 (Aug 5, 2005)

juSs wondering how many people spray tanning has worked for? i want to do it, but im sooo *scared* im gonna turn out splotchy and orange...so if you have any suggestions?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 5, 2005)

i love doing mystic tan. its the only one i think that doesnt spot/streak you. theres a california tan booth and it sucks big time!! my friend did it, and she streaked so bad. and she looked orange. she had to go do the mystic tan right afterwards to cover up the streaks and it did. it looks really good i think


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Aug 5, 2005)

can you *change* the shade of your tan? like can you ask whether to go lighter, darker, or anything?


----------



## MACattack (Aug 5, 2005)

How much does Mystic Tanning run...ALSO, do you have to wear a crappy bathing suit when you get it done...you know, so it wont get ruined? ... ( I know...stupid question)


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 5, 2005)

there are 3 levels w/mystic tan. i usually do level 2 and its dark for me. 

its 30$ for 2 sessions where i live

and i go naked when i do it. you can wear whatever u want tho.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Aug 5, 2005)

if you wear whatever you want, will it ruin what your wearing? is the 1st level pretty light? oh haha one more ?...how long does one session last?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 5, 2005)

it will ruin whatever u wear. and the whole session last like 20 seconds. ive never done the light, cause i want to get my moneys worth, so i always went with level 2 to be safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





o duh i bet you ment how long does the tan last? right? lol  it last about 4 to 6 days. 6th day being pretty much faded and gone.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Aug 5, 2005)

haha yeah i did mean how long the tan lasted...but thanks anyway!


----------

